
Sperm bank sued under product liability law - chaostheory
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227032.400-sperm-bank-sued-under-product-liability-law.html
======
buugs
This case would be very surprising if it got far, couldn't the mother have
carried the gene as well? The website linked in the article says it is not
always presented in characters, and another thing wouldn't they have to test
the 13 year old sperm to prove something was wrong with it?

Very odd to me.

